# [solved] XP booten

## Yonathan

Guten Morgen.

Habe eben mein XP neu aufgesetzt und zu diesem Zweck alle Festplatten ausgestöpselt, bis auf diejenige, auf welche XP sollte, dann XP installiert und nun wollte ich das ganze starten, aber grub sagt mir, dass die platte nicht gefunden werden kann...

XP befindet sich auf /dev/hdd1

Mein Eintrag in der grub.conf ist:

```
title=Windows XP Pro

map (hd0) (hd3)

map (hd3) (hd0)

rootnoverify (hd1,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1

```

Habe nach der Installation von XP alles so wieder eingestöpselt, wie es vorher war, seltsam nun, dass es vorher funktioniert hat und nun nicht mehr. Ich habe extra alles ausgehängt, damit mir XP nicht den MBR überschreibt mit seinem eigenen Bootloader.

Habe eben versucht über die Reparaturkonsole von XP was zu machen und den MBR in der XP-Platte neu zu schreiben, aber sobald ich mehr als die XP-Platte angestöpselt habe bekomme ich von Grub den Error 21

Wo kann ich da auf Suche nach Fehlern gehen, bzw wie bringe ich die Partition dazu zu booten?

Yona

----------

## wollja

Ich hatte mal ein ähnliches Problem, bis ich nach verzweifelter Suche festgestellt habe, dass im Bios die Rehenfolge der Platten anders eingestellt war.

Grub konnte dann die Platten nicht mehr richtig zuordnen und ein booten war unmöglich.

Kurz gesagt kontrolliere ob die Reihenfolge der Platten im Bios mit der Grub Reihenfolge übereinstimmt.

Einen erfolgreichen Tag noch

----------

## Yonathan

hi, die plattenreihenfolge stimmt weiterhin

habe ja nach der installation von xp alles wieder so angestöpselt, wie es vorher war, da sollte sich also nichts geändert haben.

bekomme nach wie vor den fehler 21 von grub

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi Yonathan!

 *Quote:*   

> #title=Windows XP
> 
> #map (hd0) (hd1) # Tell the first hard drive to pretend to be the second
> 
> #map (hd1) (hd0) # Tell the second hard drive to pretend to be the first
> ...

 

Bei dir ist doch der Wurm drin Irgendwo!

Wenn du schon ein

 *Quote:*   

> map (hd0) (hd3)
> 
> map (hd3) (hd0)

 

machst dann solltest du auch rootnoverify(hd3,0) angeben. Und dir fehlt ein root(hd3,0) oder irre ich mich da?

Des weiteren sollte hdd noch nicht hd3 sein oder doch?

hd0 = hda

hd1 = hdb

hd2 = hdc

hd3 = hdd

Hmm a ok ist doch richtig :)

Ahhh Warte! Ich glaub bei dieser Rechnung muss man auch einbeziehen wenn man irgendwo ein CD-Rom Hat das einem einen Buchstaben klaut.. und Grub das in seiner "hd"-Zählung nicht mit einbezieht.

Ich hatte ne Zeit lang hda immer als CDROM und so war hdc nicht hd2 sondern hd1.

Ganz sicher bin ich mir da jetzt aber auch nicht mehr.. diese kleine Erklärung hab ich mir auch nur mal rauskopiert. Verwende sie nicht mehr da ich kein Windows mehr habe, daher kann ich auch nicht garantieren das sie funktioniert. Aber als Gedächtnisstütze ist sie wunderbar :)

----------

## Max Steel

Es stimmt, Grub bezieht CDRoms nicht mit ein, somit musst du deine XPPlatte bei hd2 suchen, wenn wir davon ausgehen das du 1 CDROM und 2 weitere Festplatten hast.

Ich habe das umgangen indem ich meine FPs vor dem CDRom habe.

----------

## Daimos

sollte es nach dem um-mappen dann nicht (hd0,0) sein?

----------

## Max Steel

nein, da er es nur virtuell ummappt, selbst in meiner XP installation auf der 2. läuft die normale 1. Platte auch als 1.

Während die Xp und Daten Platte auch als 2. erkannt wird.

Also Grub braucht dieses (hd2) und sagt nur dem Kernel das er auf der Platte 0 läuft, was für einen Wert letztendlich Windows anzeigt, liegt an der tatsächlichen Reihenfolge.

---> schaust du hier <---

----------

## Yonathan

guten abend

hd2 hat wunderbar funktioniert und nun startet das xp wieder, wie es soll  :Smile: 

danke für die schnelle hilfe

yona

----------

